# dual screen



## BookStop (Dec 12, 2009)

So pretty - 

YouTube - Kohjinsha DZ Dual Screen Laptop Unboxing and brief overview#


----------



## Interference (Dec 12, 2009)

Very sweet 

A bit of work for the Linux user, I suspect, though. 

(Balanced smileys )


----------

